# BLD Letter Pair Trainer



## Prana (Nov 12, 2017)

A C++ program I created that produces random letter pairs to aid your BLD training.
*
Purpose:*
To drill your images for each possible letter pair to improve speed of creating images in an actual solve

*Instructions:*
Press Q or q to quit
Press M or m to mark a letter pair (for example if it is a hard letter pair so you can research an image for it later)
Press any other key to advance to the next letter pair

Open to suggestions on how to improve the program!

Version 1.


----------



## hagner (Mar 29, 2019)

windows is defending me from using this program


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice program.


----------

